# Style Tip by YST : Winter Hats



## rupika (Jan 19, 2011)

Hats are much more than an accessory in winters. If worn in the right way, they look very stylish and complement one's outfit in the perfect way for the winter season. Here check out how Angelina Jolie and Rachel Bilson have used hats to accessorize their looks.



Style


----------



## Nikoleta (Jan 21, 2011)

What do you think about this type:


----------



## falloutmk (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the second hat the most, it's nothing personal against the slouch beanie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StakeEdward (Jan 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Nikoleta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you think about this type:



Oh my god, I want one of those so badly during the winters here. Wind chills on some days can get to -20 degrees (F), and I have to be outside a lot thanks to college classes in different buildings. I'm afraid to wear one, though, because I've never seen anyone wear that style here.


----------



## Nikoleta (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, Stakeedward! Where do you live? I am in Europe and this type of hats is very worn here....but I`m afraid to wear it too...it`s not for everyone`s style may be...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here are some more russian hats:


----------



## StakeEdward (Jan 23, 2011)

I live in the Midwestern U.S. I never see anyone wearing those hats, which is unfortunate. I end up wearing hats that don't provide any warmth at all, whereas those Russian hats look amazingly cozy.


----------



## Soul (Jan 24, 2011)

heyyy! u know what, u shouldn't be afraid to wear things! honestly, start a new trend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) people may end up followin u. i live in canada and it's really cold here too, up to -20 degrees celsius sometimes, and maaaaaaaaany people wear these. i'm not even jokin, like especially in the winter, EVERYONE WEARS THEM. children, women, men, teens. and they wear them bcuz they're warm. not bcuz of how they look. they're cute hats tooo, so why _NOT_ wear them? do it for yourself! i'd rather look a fool and not care what everybody else thinks than freeze.



> Originally Posted by *StakeEdward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in the Midwestern U.S. I never see anyone wearing those hats, which is unfortunate. I end up wearing hats that don't provide any warmth at all, whereas those Russian hats look amazingly cozy.


----------



## StakeEdward (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks - next winter I think I'll get one! Maybe I'll get one now, even...not sure if sales are going on anywhere for winter attire yet.


----------



## falloutmk (Jan 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *StakeEdward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in the Midwestern U.S. I never see anyone wearing those hats, which is unfortunate. I end up wearing hats that don't provide any warmth at all, whereas those Russian hats look amazingly cozy.



Hey I know those hats may seem kind of scary to wear in the Midwestern US, but I'd go for it, maybe start with a fedora-type hat like this then go and use a big Russian Hat. PS. I've seen the hats on people waiting for concerts, so it wouldn't be too hard to bring Russian Hats into style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Soul (Jan 27, 2011)

lol u should! i hope i persuaded youu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *StakeEdward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks - next winter I think I'll get one! Maybe I'll get one now, even...not sure if sales are going on anywhere for winter attire yet.


----------

